# Droid or Iphone?



## Buckbuster (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a casio commando from Verizon that I have had to  replace 2 times. I have insurance with my plan due to the fact I am hard on phones. That was the reason I got the casio commando. I have had problems with these phones since I have had them. In July I can upgrade to a new phone, was thinking about a Samsung galaxy droid or an Iphone. Anybody have advice with which one?


----------



## papachaz (Jun 18, 2013)

i just went from that same phone to an iphone 5. my problem was with your carrier, not the phone so much, so we dropped them and the wife and I both went to iphones. absolutely love it ... there are some differences to get used to, but loving it so far


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android, all the way. If you go with the iPhone, you get unlimited Presidential emergency alerts that can not be turned off. That sold it for me right there.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/15/att-wireless-emergency-alerts-iphone-4s-5/


----------



## Harlee (Jun 18, 2013)

dwhee87 said:


> Android, all the way. If you go with the iPhone, you get unlimited Presidential emergency alerts that can not be turned off. That sold it for me right there.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/15/att-wireless-emergency-alerts-iphone-4s-5/



Same with Android phones, just noticed this on mine the other night when I received a weather alert and went into my settings.

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/wireless-emergency-alerts-wea


----------



## chadf (Jun 18, 2013)

Buy a jail broken iPhone, 4gs and enjoy.

That's if u can't jail break it yourself......
Straighttalk is the cheapest. Theres a thread here on it, search.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 18, 2013)

chadf said:


> Buy a jail broken iPhone, 4gs and enjoy.
> 
> That's if u can't jail break it yourself......
> Straighttalk is the cheapest. Theres a thread here on it, search.



I will jail break your phone for free.  However I wouldn't by a smartphone unless you don't value your privacy and you want to be tracked.  As soon as my contract runs out I'm getting a cricket phone, no gps, no camera, no text.  I'm done carrying a personal tracker device.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

had the iphone for years, several different generations of the phone, finally went to the samsung galaxy note II. I'll never own another iphone after this.


----------



## mattech (Jun 18, 2013)

All my family has iPhone and has had everyone since the beginning, the wife and  I have an iPad2 and our phones are.droids. personally I like the droid system better. I think its preference, kind of like ford and Chevy.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Jun 18, 2013)

Galaxy - Needless to say droid !!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 18, 2013)

I started with an iPhone 3.  I was happy with it, but when I switched carriers I was talked into a Samsung Galaxy S.  It was by far the worst piece of electronic equipment that I have ever owned.  People would try to call, and it wouldn't ring.  I would try to answer, and it would freeze up.  I would try to call somebody, and it would freeze up.  I had problems with battery life.  I had problems trying to charge it.  It would randomly turn itself on and off.  I will never own another Samsung phone(or perhaps anything on the Android platform) after that experience.  I switched to a free iPhone 4.  I have been very happy with it.  

All my phones have been in an OtterBox Defender case since day one; they are worth every penny.


----------



## ryano (Jun 18, 2013)

Ford vs Chevy


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 18, 2013)

Buckbuster said:


> I have a casio commando from Verizon that I have had to  replace 2 times. I have insurance with my plan due to the fact I am hard on phones. That was the reason I got the casio commando. I have had problems with these phones since I have had them. In July I can upgrade to a new phone, was thinking about a Samsung galaxy droid or an Iphone. Anybody have advice with which one?



The Commando is what I have. Just curious what kind of problems you had with the Commando phones? You can root the OS on them and remove a lot of the 'bloatware' that slows them down and makes them freeze up. Hard to beat a 'rooted' android phone.


----------



## K80 (Jun 18, 2013)

_theology said:


> I started with an iPhone 3.  I was happy with it, but when I switched carriers I was talked into a Samsung Galaxy S.  It was by far the worst piece of electronic equipment that I have ever owned.  People would try to call, and it wouldn't ring.  I would try to answer, and it would freeze up.  I would try to call somebody, and it would freeze up.  I had problems with battery life.  I had problems trying to charge it.  It would randomly turn itself on and off.  I will never own another Samsung phone(or perhaps anything on the Android platform) after that experience.  I switched to a free iPhone 4.  I have been very happy with it.
> 
> All my phones have been in an OtterBox Defender case since day one; they are worth every penny.



I've never had any of those problems with my Droid RAZR Maxx HD nor did I have a problem with my Droid RAZR before it slammed into the pavement and busted while in an otterbox defender.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

hayseed_theology said:


> I started with an iPhone 3.  I was happy with it, but when I switched carriers I was talked into a Samsung Galaxy S.  It was by far the worst piece of electronic equipment that I have ever owned.  People would try to call, and it wouldn't ring.  I would try to answer, and it would freeze up.  I would try to call somebody, and it would freeze up.  I had problems with battery life.  I had problems trying to charge it.  It would randomly turn itself on and off.  I will never own another Samsung phone(or perhaps anything on the Android platform) after that experience.  I switched to a free iPhone 4.  I have been very happy with it.
> 
> All my phones have been in an OtterBox Defender case since day one; they are worth every penny.



I Galaxys with all the same problems. Freezing, had to hold your mouth just right to get it to take a charge, if you hit the power button while in camera mode I had to power it off to get it unstuck.

Have a Razr now and have no complaint except for the signal. My Galaxy worked fine at home, but now the razr I can't use at home. I get 1 bar most for a signal and it isn't worth even answering a call.


----------



## tcward (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't fool with that "droid" junk. If you don't have an iPhone, well then you don't have an iPhone...


----------



## tcward (Jun 18, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> I will jail break your phone for free.  However I wouldn't by a smartphone unless you don't value your privacy and you want to be tracked.  As soon as my contract runs out I'm getting a cricket phone, no gps, no camera, no text.  I'm done carrying a personal tracker device.



That is for sure food for thought this day and time.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 18, 2013)

Had em both, better apps for iphone. Just jailbreak it, pretty easy to do. Customize it however you want. Won't be going back to galaxy anytime soon


----------



## Buckbuster (Jun 18, 2013)

Bassquatch said:


> The Commando is what I have. Just curious what kind of problems you had with the Commando phones? You can root the OS on them and remove a lot of the 'bloatware' that slows them down and makes them freeze up. Hard to beat a 'rooted' android phone.



Freezing up, shutting off for no reason, not holding a charge. First one just would not work good at all. Second one would not let me get to my gmail, went to verizon store and they could not get it to work either. Right now it will not hold a charge. Probably needs a battery but I do not want to buy a battery now  this close to upgrade time.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jun 18, 2013)

I've never had an Android phone so I can't comment as to them. My wife and I have had Iphones for several years now and we love them. We still have the Iphone 4 and we're not in any hurry to upgrade just yet. My mother in law has an Iphone 4 as well as both of my stepsons. My father in law is 79 and we just got him an Ipad for Father's Day. He was browsing on Facebook and reading the AJC on my mother in law's Iphone all the time so we got him the Ipad since it was the same OS. We love the Iphones.


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't laugh but if your hard on phones get you a blackberry. Both me and my brother are hard on our phones. No case they've been dropped sat on never broken. I haven't had to have my screen replaced yet lol.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jun 19, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> I will jail break your phone for free.  However I wouldn't by a smartphone unless you don't value your privacy and you want to be tracked.  As soon as my contract runs out I'm getting a cricket phone, no gps, no camera, no text.  I'm done carrying a personal tracker device.




If you don't want to be tracked, you'd better not have a cell phone at all.  Phones can be triangulated whether GPS is turned on or not.

http://www.al911.org/wireless/triangulation_location.htm


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 19, 2013)

Many say they like the iphone because to them it is easier to use.  The current best Apple iPhone 5 only has a 4-inch screen which is still not HD like last year's 720 HD phones & this year's 2013 larger screen Android smartphones that are 1080 Full HD with screen sizes typically in the range of 4.7" to 5.5" with quad-core processors.  Apple usually releases their new model iphone in September if that is what you want & can wait until then. 

The best highest rated droid phones in 2013 I hear about most often so far this year are the Samsung Galaxy S4, HTC One, & Sony Xperia Z or ZL.  

I'm using last year's Google LG Nexus 4 with Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean using the Straight Talk (MVNO) AT&T Sim card & am very satisfied with it, but the new Nexus 5 with Android 5.0 Key Lime Pie is expected to be announced in Oct. & released in Nov. like Google usually does before the end of year holidays.  

As was said earlier since you're so rough on phones, whatever smartphone you get you should seriously consider buying an Otterbox case for some of the best protection reputation that's regularly recommended.   

Best of luck with whatever decision you go with.  Let us know what phone you upgrade to & updates on your experiences with it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 19, 2013)

dwhee87 said:


> Android, all the way. If you go with the iPhone, you get unlimited Presidential emergency alerts that can not be turned off. That sold it for me right there.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/15/att-wireless-emergency-alerts-iphone-4s-5/



my iphone does not have the emergency alerts


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's a bit more info to help in making our next smartphone decision.  



http://blogs.which.co.uk/technology/apple/samsung-galaxy-s4-iphone-5-uk-fastest-phone/ 

20/06/2013



> See our league table below for the *raw Geekbench scores:
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S4 – 3188
> 
> ...
















http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/10138924/Which-iPhone-5-is-slowest-smartphone.html 

Which?: iPhone 5 is 'slowest smartphone'

Tests of the seven most popular smartphones found that iPhone 5 came last, processing requests at half the speed of the Samsung Galaxy S4. 

3:56PM BST 24 Jun 2013





"The iPhone 5 came last for speed in a test of seven popular smartphones." 



http://www.techdigest.tv/2013/03/samsung_galaxy_86.html 

Samsung Galaxy S4 benchmarks shows phone has almost double the iPhone 5's power

March 20, 2013 








http://www.redmondpie.com/galaxy-s4-vs-iphone-5-vs-galaxy-s3-drop-test-video/ 

Galaxy S4 Vs iPhone 5 Vs Galaxy S3 

April 27th, 2013





Quad core Galaxy S4, dual core iPhone 5, quad core Galaxy S3.  The one in the middle is the slowest.



http://www.ibtimes.co.in/articles/473665/20130602/google-nexus-4-apple-iphone-5-specifications.htm 

Google Nexus 4 vs. Apple iPhone 5: How Do They Stack Up?

June 2, 2013 2:37 PM 





Nexus 4 vs iPhone 5


----------



## golffreak (Jun 25, 2013)

Had a droid for years. We upgraded to iPhone for the business. We like them much better.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 25, 2013)

dwhee87 said:


> Android, all the way. If you go with the iPhone, you get unlimited Presidential emergency alerts that can not be turned off. That sold it for me right there.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/15/att-wireless-emergency-alerts-iphone-4s-5/
> 
> ...





Harlee said:


> Same with Android phones, just noticed this on mine the other night when I received a weather alert and went into my settings.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/wireless-emergency-alerts-wea





Jeff Raines said:


> my iphone does not have the emergency alerts



I did not know that about iphones. I added a couple details to dwhee87's good post so folks can make sure they know what we are talking about. 

I did not see Presidential alerts on my Android 4.2.2 phone & I only see 4 alerts offered in my Cell Broadcast Settings for Emergency Alerts which are for Show Extreme Threats, Show Severe Threats, Show AMBER Alerts, & Vibrate.  

Here's a sample Android graphics image below:  



http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/3...me-with-jelly-bean-for-verizons-galaxy-nexus/ 

Cell Broadcast Settings Menu Came With Jelly Bean for Verizon’s Galaxy Nexus

08.30.12


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 25, 2013)

Love my Galaxy Note 2.  Way better than the iphone....why?

Bigger Screen....better speakers....battery life is unbelievable.

Also, I like being able to stick an sd card in my phone to view pictures and add memory.

Hate itunes...and the fact that everything has to be i-related.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2013)

This may help explain a current & future trend of Android devices.



400 million Android activations! 

Time:  44-seconds

Published on June 27, 2012

There are now over 400 million Android devices activated around the world. Video was first shown at Google I/O 2012. 





900 million Android activations! 

Time:  1:16 

Published on May 15, 2013

There are now over 900 million Android devices activated around the world; huge thanks to the developers, partners and millions of Android fans that made this possible. Video was first shown at Google I/O 2013.


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 9, 2013)

Droid all the way.
I literally hate the iphone.

I have a galaxy siii and absolutely love it.
Back before christmas I washed it in the washing machine and the only problem that arose from that is the speakers flooded. 
I haven't taken it to get fixed (because honestly I don't care to talk to people that much) and people are always trying to give me their old phones.
Won't touch them because A) This camera is amazing. FAR surpasses any iphone camera I have ever used. All my friends with iPhone want to use my camera when I'm arou d
B) the speed at which it operates. Internet searches, app downloads, etc


Sometimes when phones glitch or freeze its due to a faulty battery
My cousins phone would answer itself when he was across the room or just turn off.
Called his provider, got a new battery,  no more problems


----------



## j_seph (Jul 9, 2013)

Got a samsung galaxy s4 showing up today to replace my droid x2


----------



## djenkins0992 (Jul 9, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Got a samsung galaxy s4 showing up today to replace my droid x2



Nice, I get to upgrade mine 8/1. I think i'm going with the 4. I now have an old HTC evo 4g.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 9, 2013)

Altho I havent owned an iphone, we all know enough people that have.  No real problems to speak of.

That being said, I couldnt imagine being tied to a charger all day like most of yall are with your iphones and most droids.

Get a Razrmaxx HD and lose the power cord...lol did I just make a commercial for them?

I can promise yall that not many of any use their phones more than I do and for the most part my battery EASILY lasts twice as long as anyone elses


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 9, 2013)

I wish all cellular networks would explode.  But, since the technology is here I am going to use it.

I have a Droid, my wife and sons all have I-phones.  I like theirs better for features and ease of operation.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 10, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> Altho I havent owned an iphone, we all know enough people that have.  No real problems to speak of.
> 
> That being said, I couldnt imagine being tied to a charger all day like most of yall are with your iphones and most droids.
> 
> ...



Yep, Apple is well know for their product quality & customer service which is always worth taking into serious consideration. 

The successor model of the Motorola Droid Razr Maxx HD could be announced soon with rumors increasingly calling it the Motorola Droid Ultra (or Ultra Maxx or Maxx Ultra) adding expectations for an even better longer lasting battery (than the current 32-hour talk time battery according to GSMARENA, but next one having a 48-hour battery rumored today to be in an upcoming commercial) & may be part of the Moto X annc't tomorrow July 11th.  Droid Ultra photos, specs, & camera samples continue to be recently leaked to the public.


----------



## Buckbuster (Jul 20, 2013)

I found that my problem was the battery. I went to an Interstate battery store and had my battery checked and it was bad. Got a new one for $24.95 and solved the problem. Since then I updated to a Iphone 5 and am learning how to use it. Different than my droid that I was used to. Biggest problem I see is the ringer volume, can't get it high enough . My hearing is not that good. My droid was very loud. I may have to take this Iphone back just for that reason.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats on fixing your battery problem & congrats on your new iPhone where an even newer model iPhone is expected to be released in only a couple months in Sept. 2013.  

Here's a bit more info a friend showed me in the article below to help folks in making their decisions.  By the way, the author, David Gewirtz, is NOT anti-Apple.  *He was an Apple employee in the late 80's* & was given the unusual job title of *"Godfather"*.  He's done a lot since then.  Here's his Linked-In profile:  


http://www.linkedin.com/in/davidgewirtz 







AND 


http://www.zdnet.com/25-things-my-n...feel-like-it-comes-from-the-1990s-7000017737/ 


*25 things my new Android phone does that makes my iPhone feel like it comes from the 1990s*

Summary: My new Android phone makes my old iPhone feel like a dinosaur. I did not root my phone. Every app you see here is a standard product, available from the Google Play store. This is what you can do right out of the box.

By David Gewirtz 

July 11, 2013 



> I knew the S4 had a lot more features than the iPhone. But until I started playing with it, the scope of the advancement of the device over even the iPhone 5 wasn't immediately apparent. This gallery should rectify that.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 23, 2013)

Buckbuster said:


> I have a casio commando from *Verizon* that I have had to  replace 2 times. I have insurance with my plan due to the fact I am hard on phones. That was the reason I got the casio commando. I have had problems with these phones since I have had them. In July I can upgrade to a new phone, was thinking about a *Samsung galaxy droid* or an Iphone. Anybody have advice with which one?





Jim Thompson said:


> Altho I havent owned an iphone, we all know enough people that have.  No real problems to speak of.
> 
> That being said, I couldnt imagine being tied to a charger all day like most of yall are with your iphones and most droids.
> 
> ...



New Verizon Droid phones were announced today & will be available next month, late August.  

Here's some helpful info about this annc't at the web links below:  



http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2013/07/droid-mini-droid-ultra-droid-maxx.html 

Trio of New DROID Smartphones Coming to Verizon Wireless

MINI, ULTRA and MAXX: Cutting-edge design meets strength and agility.

July 23, 2013 









> *DROID MINI*: A compact design with an edge-to-edge *4.3-inch HD display* and wireless charging capabilities.
> 
> *DROID ULTRA*: The thinnest 4G LTE smartphone available, measuring 7.18mm, and with a *5-inch HD display*. The ULTRA will be available in Black and Red models.
> 
> ...





http://www.droiddoes.com/ 

or 

http://www.droiddoes.com/#lineup

[THE ALL NEW]

DROID

Motorola

WHEN IT MATTERS, DROID DOES.
The moments that matter offer no time to pause or stop, no room for bulk or bloat, and no chance to refuel. In those moments, the new lineup of DROID phones delivers.


AND


http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/device/smartphone/droid-maxx 

DROID MAXX 

Specifications 

Droid Maxx’s powerful 3500 mAh battery lasts longer up to 48 hours of use 

Processor:  1.7 GHz Dual Core with Quad–Core Graphics, attention hub, & 2GB of RAM 

Memory:  32GB interal memory 

Dimensions:  5.41”(H) x 2.80”(W) x 0.28”(D) inches 

Operating System:  Android 4.2, Jelly Bean 

10MP RGBC camera with quick capture 

1080p HD Video capture, up to 60FPS 


AND 


http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/device/smartphone/droid-ultra 

DROID ULTRA 

Specifications 

5–inch HD touch screen and fully formed Kevlar composite Unibody

Processor: 1.7 GHz Dual Core with Quad–Core Graphics, attention hub, & 2GB of RAM 

Memory:  16GB on board memory + 2GB RAM 

Dimensions:  5.41”(H) x 2.80”(W) x 0.28”(D) inches

Operating System:  Android 4.2, Jelly Bean 

10MP RGBC camera with quick capture 

1080p HD Video capture, up to 60FPS


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 23, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> I will jail break your phone for free.  However I wouldn't by a smartphone unless you don't value your privacy and you want to be tracked.  As soon as my contract runs out I'm getting a cricket phone, no gps, no camera, no text.  I'm done carrying a personal tracker device.




All phone these days can be tracked, it started back in the the late 1990's.  I worked for Verizon Wireless when it was finally mandated all new phones must have a GPS locater chip, existing phones on active accounts were grandfathered, but no non-trackable phones could be activated after about 2003.

The best you can do is get a pre-paid blister pack phone and don't use your name or your computer when you activate it.  I'm surprised this is even still allowed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 9, 2013)

More surprises in the smartphone marketplace.  

Here's a 2nd Quarter 2013 update:  



http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323838204578654520703852466.html#articleTabs=article 


Google's Android Seizes Smartphone Market

Software Was on Nearly 80% of Devices Shipped in the Second Quarter, IDC Says

August 8, 2013, 4:14 p.m. ET 




> New data Wednesday from research firm IDC found that Apple's share of the global market slid to 13.2% in the second quarter from 16.6% in the year-earlier period. Handsets running Android, meanwhile, jumped to 79.3% from 69.1%.










http://www.cio.com/article/738005/Not_Even_a_New_Owner_Would_Boost_BlackBerry_s_Smartphone_Share 

Not Even a New Owner Would Boost BlackBerry's Smartphone Share

The BlackBerry 10 OS was supposed to save BlackBerry, but the company's phones have now has slipped into fourth place behind Windows Phone, according to IDC and others.

Mon, August 12, 2013



http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS24257413 

IDC - Press Release

Apple Cedes Market Share in Smartphone Operating System Market as Android Surges and Windows Phone Gains, According to IDC 

07 Aug 2013


----------



## hylander (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is the thing about the iPhone vs Android debate.  People will argue there are more apps for iPhone.  That might be true, but how many people are going to load 500k apps on their phones anyways, so that arguement is pointless.  You get the apps that best suit you.  Major plus for android is you can install different customized O/S's on the phones.  Yes you can jailbreak a iPhone, but it is not quite the same.  The plus for the iPhone is you know what you get.  No hidden surprises.  Stable for the most part with new releases and basically same flavor of the day, so for every day users, an easy O/S to use.


----------



## hunt n duck (Aug 18, 2013)

Be careful on apps for android because anyone can create them and some are harmful.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 19, 2013)

hunt n duck said:


> Be careful on apps for android because anyone can create them and some are harmful.



To explain this a little better.  Google Play (android app store) does not monitor the apps or "vet" the apps through a process before allowing publishers to put them into the app store.  Any John or Jane Doe can develop and android app and publish it to the store.  Apple on the other hand very closely monitors what apps are trying to be published to their app store which really limits potentially harmful apps.  You have to apply for an Apple developer license ($99) to develop Apple apps also.  Then once you submit it Apple's team has to approve it before it will show up in the app store.  There has only been one that I know of in the Apple store that was pulled from the "shelf" as harmful but many are on Google Play.

http://www.examiner.com/article/the...p-store-vs-apple-s-app-store-who-do-you-trust



Also, for those saying to get a "dummy" basic phone...within a few years you will be on a smartphone data plan or nothing at all.  If you don't already think you're being track without your cellphone...you are naive.  

Do you ever get anything in the mail?  Calls from telemarketers?  Where do you think they get the info from?  As long as you live "on the grid" you will always be tracked.  Until you go live in the national forest with nothing...including mail service...you will always be tracked.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 19, 2013)

I've owned an iPhone 3GS and 2 droids, since I got back from the sandbox. 

The Droids win, hands down. 

I can do almost literally anything I want to with that phone out of the box. There's no need to jailbreak or root it, unless I want to get rid of the provider's bloat. 

I can replace the battery myself, and the memory, with no tools and no risk to the device. With an iPhone you have to take it to someone, or learn how to do it yourself with small tools and risk to the device. On the Droids you just peel the backing off the phone and away you go. 

The software comes, out of the box, ready to do just about anything you would ever want to with it. Add new tones, notifications, apps, and not have to go through the Apple looking glass to do so. Now, that keeps Apple apps much healthier, as someone already alluded to, that anyone can create a droid app that can work with tons of devices but maybe not yours, or maybe of a malicious nature. Read the reviews and think about the apps you download and you'll be fine. Also, get the free AVG software through the app store. It'll scan the apps and look for problems. 

Anyone who buys a new phone for the ridiculous, even with the 2 yr commitment, prices and doesn't protect it is a fool. That's why I never buy the new and shiny phone, but the previous model. They have all the kinks worked out for it already, and the parts are cheap. You may not have that cool factor, but you also didn't mention that in the OP, so I would assume you're not concerned about it that much. 

If you want to own a phone like you own your home then get a Droid. 

If you want to own a phone like a townhome, where you can only do certain things they approve of and usually in very minor ways, then get the iPhone. 

For those that said Ford vs Chevy, it's only like that if you say that a Taurus is as capable of a vehicle as a Silverado 2500. It'll get you from point A to B, which is good if that's all you're concerned about, but if you want to really get something done then you need those extra capabilities of the 2500, and thus the Droid.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 9, 2013)

With Apple's new iPhone launch event Tues. Sept. 10, here's some related helpful info at the web links below:  



http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57601830-37/apples-worst-kept-secret-bigger-iphones-in-2014/ 

Apple's worst-kept secret: Bigger iPhones in 2014

Apple's engineers have had enough time to figure out how to eliminate the unwanted trade-offs in having a larger screen, and there's plenty of market demand to go bigger.

September 7, 2013 









"HTC's One, left, alongside the Galaxy S4 and iPhone 5." 






AND 


http://appleinsider.com/articles/13...o-launch-45-to-5-iphones-in-2014-analyst-says 

Apple likely to launch 4.5" to 5" iPhones in 2014, analyst says 

Friday, September 06, 2013 








AND 


http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57600175-37/here-is-the-dream-iphone-5s-cnet-readers-want/ 

Here is the dream iPhone 5S CNET readers want

There's the next iPhone you want, and the one you're actually going to get. We mocked up your dream iPhone, and had industry experts weigh in on whether or not your wishes will actually become reality.

August 27, 2013


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2013)

I just got the new Casio Commando 2 4G LTE. Verizon has it free with a 2 year contract renewal right now. My old phone was the 1st Commando which was ok once it was rooted. It didn't have enough RAM or internal memory to support all the bloatware it had from the factory.

This new version is jam up. 10X faster than the old Commando and I have all pics, music, videos and apps that were on the other phone. Zero complaints here.


----------



## Buckbuster (Sep 9, 2013)

I got the new commando 4G, was not free for me though. Should have waited. I am happy with it so far. It is fast.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 9, 2013)

OP, sounds like you're having issues with reliability. While I've never owned an Android phone, I can say my iphone4 has never had an issue, that was not of my making: I forgot my App store logon. So far, I have been able to find every app I was interested in, in fact there are so many of some of them I have to choose between them. So far, I have not found any reason to "jail break" my iphone. One feature I really like is Facetime, so if your friends/relatives/associates have iPhones, it makes communicating much better.

Also, I have an Otterbox, and I dropped my phone in the water once, and although technically not water proof, the Otterbox slowed the water down enough that all I had to do was wipe it off. And, when I went down on my motor scooter, at about 50 mph, I fell right onto my iPhone. While the Otterbox did not survive, there was not a scratch on my iPhone, and Otterbox was replaced for free from Otterbox.

I hope this helps. By the way, my son likes his Android phone.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2013)

Buckbuster said:


> I got the new commando 4G, was not free for me though. Should have waited. I am happy with it so far. It is fast.



Check out Amazon.com for accessories on the cheap. I bought a quick-release swivel holster and a pack of clear screen protectors all for $12. I also used the 32GB memory card I had in the old phone to increase the media storage capacity. These phones are hard to beat for people who are physically active a lot during work or whatever.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 10, 2013)

I just traded in my iPhone 4S for a Galaxy S4. HUGE difference. This Android phone blows my old iPhone out of the water.


----------

